# Just One Reason Why Not to Go for a Swim!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Gotcha!
Pic Insert not working!
http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/gan1948/?action=view&current=373625-crocodile-eats-shark.jpg


----------



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

yessssssssssssssssssss

salties are the mighty kings of water B-)


----------



## David101 (Aug 5, 2010)

My reason is because of hobby and whether, its pretty good to swim during summer and having a tan.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Yikesssss!!!!!!!! I love swimming but never mind if there's an eyes of crocodile waiting for me to dive.... Ouchhhhhhhh........


----------

